# Name some of your hobbies...



## Makarov (Nov 11, 2012)

*Name some of your hobbies... (not fandom related)*

Name some of your hobbies that aren't related to fandom (drawing furries, fursuiting etc.)

Me:

-Reading
-Hunting
-Model building and painting 
-Pen and Paper RPGs (All Flesh Must be Eaten, World of Darkness) & miniwargames (40k, Flames of War, Bolt Action, Force on Force)
-Video games
-Wood burning
-Shooting
-Gunsmithg


----------



## Caedman (Nov 11, 2012)

Reading
writing
motorcycles
 hand guns
 beer making
mead making
mask building
painting
chang quan northern long fist Kung fu
shorin ryu
horror movies
cooking
Horror movies
Computer gaming
fursuiting

lots more... I have a lot of varied interests.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

-Gaming - Reading - Biking - YouTubing


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 11, 2012)

- MU*s 
- Tabletops
- Drawing
- Russian language studyin' 
- Drag


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2012)

reptiles
hunting
fishing
reptiles
reading
vijo gamez
cooking
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles
reptiles


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2012)

Inb4 someone says, "masturbate".


But to answer this thread right now it's primarily video games and reading.  Just got caught up to date on a story with 500k words.  Someone suggested another one that is well past the 500k mark as well, but I don't feel like reading something else that long for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2012)

looking at my willy for hours


----------



## Anubite (Nov 11, 2012)

Me, lots of shit, I am a busy (not really) man.

-40k
-Warmachine
-Painting Models
-Commission work
-Fishing
-Hiking
-Sculpting
-Drawing
-Biking
-Swimming


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 11, 2012)

Writing, I love writing fanfiction and regular type fiction. No one ever reads it though >_>

Working on my car/motorcycle. I'm not very mechanically gifted so I get excited when I can actually do stuff to fix my vehicles up. A broken dial on the dash, replacing the headlights, changing the oil/filter, replacing those fans on the radiator, adjusting the drive chain, I come in all greasy and sweaty and happy :3

Conspiracy theories. I've lost more sleep due to staying up watching conspiracy videos than probably anything else. Everything from David Ike and Reptilians to MK ULTRA and the Iran-Contra affair, holocaust denial and 9/11 to the Kennedy assassination.

D&D, when my friends have the time.

Video games, mostly PC stuff these days.

Watching movies, I love to watch movies with friends and spend time discussing them afterwords.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2012)

being a fur 
reading
gameing
chilling
going on this site ALL THE TIME!!!
drinking 
miniture wargameing
ill carry on when i can be arsed


----------



## Makarov (Nov 11, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> reptiles
> hunting
> fishing
> reptiles
> ...



What kinda reptiles?

Do you hunt them? :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2012)

Makarov said:


> What kinda reptiles?
> 
> Do you hunt them? :V



Boas
Monitor lizards
Chinese water dragons

cool stuff :U


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 11, 2012)

-Bass practice
-Reading
-Creative Writing
-Filming
-Gaming
-Doodling (randomly drawn pictures)
-Exercising
-Cutely annoying my best friend to cheer him up. ^w^


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2012)

Is sleeping a hobby? I fucking love sleeping.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 11, 2012)

Also 
-pen and paper rp
-historicals


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 11, 2012)

Rps, like D&D etc (if I got chance)
Video games, to a point (multiple times a week)
guitar (try to practice most days)
Playing 40k (hopefully every sunday)
painting 40k stuff (atleast monthly)
archery (not often, good at it)
firearms (not often, good at it)
throwing weapons (messing around with throwing knives mostly, somewhat monthly. Mostly when buddies are over
AkidÅ (Every friday, I try to make it)
Fishing (not often)
Hiking (not often, but I'm really great, mountain goat)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 11, 2012)

Conker said:


> Is sleeping a hobby? I fucking love sleeping.



Except when you wake up. That sucks. T~T


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 11, 2012)

video games - too much so
reading - i need to get back into this
Role Playing - it's fun
MTG - yay card gamez 

i've been big into social hobbies recently, i must be getting lonely


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 11, 2012)

Some of my hobbies don't make since, what with me only having one eye and it barely functioning.

Photography, Gaming, Writing (hate reading though), Cooking, Guitar, singing, ...the list goes on.


----------



## Berlik (Nov 11, 2012)

I feel like I can barely call myself a gamer lately, but since I own (and have connected) a Wii, PS3, PS2, and 3DS, yeah...gaming
Not to mention a multitude of table top and card games.
Reading
Toys
Porn

Actually I've been really going out a lot lately to connect with people in RL. I was a homebody for quite awhile and I need in person connections right now. Most of my other hobbies have taken a back seat.


----------



## thoron (Nov 11, 2012)

Bowling
Gaming
Pottery (Making, not buying)
Reading 
Fishing in the summer


----------



## Magick (Nov 11, 2012)

Acting
Singing
Listening to music
Playing all sortsa games
Reading
Airsoft
Friends when I can stand them
Studying
And a few more things escaping my mind.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 11, 2012)

Guitar
Bass Guitar
Drums
Trumpet
Trombone
Saxophone
Cars 
Guns
Rockets
Jet engines 
Woodshop stuff
Knife collecting
Hunting
Rock-Crawling
Gaming
Oh, and scaring the shit out of people
I'm trying to pick up on drifting, track racing, and maybe drag racing later on
I'm also about to build my first custom guitar
And I'm trying to save up for a 3000GT VR-4


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 12, 2012)

Video Games (playing or designing)
Reading (Romance, Erotica, Fantasy and Science Fiction, ideally all in the same novel)
Art (drawing painting carving whatever, I do almost everything or at least have tried it once)
Writing (well, I don't actually do much writing, but I think about it a lot, haha)
Gardening
Cooking (today's experiment: can chocolate mousse be used as a cupcake icing?)


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Furry
Snowboarding
Raving
Cycling
Subarus


stuff


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 12, 2012)

Whatever takes more time or money than I have. Which means some of these I don't dabble in enough to really consider them a hobby; while others I do on a daily basis.

Reading
Writing fiction
Target shooting
Gunsmithing
Reloading
Model building
Motorcycling
Photography
Videography
Hiking
Hunting
Scuba/snorkeling (been a looong time, tho)
Web design/generally noodling with computers
Ham radio (let my license lapse)
I've only recently gotten more interested in cooking. I fear for my waistline.


----------



## badlands (Nov 12, 2012)

Offroading
Gaming
Target shooting
Woodturning
Messing around with old machinery (don't know what to call that)


----------



## Lantern (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't really have any hobbies. All I get to do is sit around in my room and play on the internet. Yippee. So yeah

Hobby list- 
Internet
Being a shut in


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 12, 2012)

- Studying animal rights issues. 
- Collecting comic books.
- Fitness (stretches and workouts).
- Video games of all kinds.
- Movies.
- Drinking heavily (on the weekends).


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2012)

I am going to name most of mine.
- Improving on/adding to fursona
- Pixel works
- YouTubing - own channel and watching
- Video Gaming - Action/Adventure/Platforming - Ratchet and Clank, Assassin's Creed, etc.
- Walking dogs
- Driving to the same place multiple times in a week (thanks school.)
- Drinking hot cocoa.
- Watching movies.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 12, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> reptiles
> hunting
> fishing
> reptiles
> ...


I used to have two Leopard Geckos that I had since I was about 6, but they've both died now.


----------



## foxesrfirry (Nov 12, 2012)

I like jogging, reading sci-fi novels, post-apolyptic stuff, and um... yeah.


----------



## Ames (Nov 12, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I used to have two Leopard Geckos that I had since I was about 6, but they've both died now.



I've had a turtle for 16-17 years now, he's still as adorably retarded as ever.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2012)

Obviously the furry fandom. I'm also into Eastern music a lot (I have one of these). I've delved into woodcarving a little, wooden swords at least. Then there's gaming and drawing stuff.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 12, 2012)

Writing
Reading
Video games
movies
drawing
listening to music
role playing (though I guess that falls under writing)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2012)

Target shooting
Saltwater aquariums
Vinyl collector
Knife collector
Drawing
Misc. Electronic gadgets
Gaming

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## Lux-Nero (Nov 12, 2012)

Drawing
Gaming
Making Visual Novels (mostly writing and sprites)
Writing 
Arguing with myself
Walking the dog (literally walking my dog, not the yoyo trick)
Desperately trying to get into shape... again
Listening to music
Reading comics, books, mysteries and etc.

-shrugs-

Basically...

-shrugs-


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Video games (mostly on Nintendo consoles(old and new), but I play other stuff too, like Skyrim and a bit of Final Fantasy)
Reading - and lots of it (seriously, I'm reading like 7 books at once right now)
Drumming.
Watching and discussing Doctor Who.
Stop motion animation.
Cooking.
Working out how to play video game music on the piano.
Listening to music.
Getting mad when someone doesn't watch something on the TV at the right aspect ratio.


----------



## badlands (Nov 12, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Getting mad when someone doesn't watch something on the TV at the right aspect ratio.



WOHOO!  I'm not the only one

i am the aspect police


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2012)

badlands said:


> WOHOO!  I'm not the only one
> 
> i am the aspect police


Lol I always fuck with my friends with video games by setting my tv to panoramic mode when they aren't looking


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 12, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> reptiles
> hunting
> fishing
> reptiles
> ...



You wouldn't happen to be into reptiles, would you? I don't know why, just got a feeling.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 12, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> You wouldn't happen to be into reptiles, would you? I don't know why, just got a feeling.



just a smidge


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2012)

badlands said:


> WOHOO!  I'm not the only one
> 
> i am the aspect police


I was working on my dad's computer once, and he's technologically (hint: technology) disabled and had his widescreen computer in a 4:3 ratio. It drove me so crazy I had to change it.


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 12, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Getting mad when someone doesn't watch something on the TV at the right aspect ratio.



I've some friends with hatred towards black bars. I've never understood why. OK, so you lose some space at the top and bottom of the screen; but you get to see the film as the director shot it, instead of scrunched up to fit a 4:3 screen (or 16:9, if shot in a different format). Or, Ghod forbid, pan-and-scan.


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 13, 2012)

Reading
Shotokan Karate
Working as a radio presenter at the town community radio station
D&D
Occasionally video games
Swimming
Playing with and photographing my action figures


----------



## Lhune (Nov 13, 2012)

Drawing
Reading
Gaming
Going if going out counts as a hobby
Red wine
Cars, a little bit.
Oh, and skiing when I can :>


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2012)

Model building, but I barely have enough time for that right now.
I kind of want to get into a little bit of photography though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2012)

Collecting Lego. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6xOXuq3u9M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZvHca5_FP4


----------



## Lhune (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Collecting Lego.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6xOXuq3u9M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZvHca5_FP4



Well damn, that is some collection you've got there! Are there any like.. "classics" when it comes to Lego? Stuff that would be worth a lot?


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2012)

-Conquering neighboring villages
-Bathing in the blood of my enemies
-Drawing
-Interwebz
-Knitting


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Well damn, that is some collection you've got there! Are there any like.. "classics" when it comes to Lego? Stuff that would be worth a lot?




Yep, The display consists of new and old sets. Some of the old vehicle sets I have go back to the early 80's.

I officially started collecting it in 2005. 

There are a few not in the video cause I got them recently for my birthday. One of which was my first star wars set!


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 13, 2012)

Exotic pet keeping and breeding (Stick insects, giant beetles, roaches, mantids, vinegaroons, tailless whip scorpions, and a couple of huntsman spiders, around 50 species at the min)
Tropical fish keeping
Carnivorous plants
Photography my exotic pets
Wildlife photography
Trecking in the wildness looking for species to photograph
Gaming
Trying and failing to draw


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2012)

Bicycle riding.
Building bicycles.
I used to be a big matchbox/hotwheels collector but that has sorta died down these days. I mean hotwheels usually release the same types of cars but with different stickers and colors. So to me it just got boring. Though I can;t resist buying diecast cars of my fave cars. I have so many freakin Ford mustangs!


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 13, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I've had a turtle for 16-17 years now, he's still as adorably retarded as ever.


That Turtle deserves a D'awwww.


I've also noticed a lot of Shooting going on around here. That's something I wouldn't mind to do if guns around here weren't as difficult to get as they are.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 13, 2012)

Drinking
Offroading
Target Shooting
Video Games
Anime
Frisbee
Mycology (the study of fungus/mushrooms) 
So on and so forth......


----------



## willy (Nov 14, 2012)

Listening to music 
Reading, Gardening
Playing video games
Chatting
Hanging out with friends
playing with my dog
The last and my favorite hobby is sleeping.. lol


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 19, 2012)

-Taking stuff apart. I've taken apart computers I have sitting around solely because I was bored and "they needed cleaning." Also anything dead that remotely interests me has to pass my screwdriver gauntlet before it's allowed to leave.

-Anything mechanical, I've got two cars that continuously demand I feed them money, one's sitting right now because it asked for a new clutch and transmission. There's also a '68-69 air-cooled VW engine on my workbench I've been slowly rebuilding, as well as a '56 Chris-Craft/Hercules marine engine that my dad and I are kind of stuck on rebuilding, because it's basically stripped to almost nothing and it's still too heavy to move.

-Networks, as odd as it may seem. I took it upon myself to wire our house with 100Mbit ethernet and I've gotten so into making sure everything runs smoothly that if something isn't working right, my name gets called and 9 out of 10 times I can fix it.

-Music, making and listening. I don't record or compose or anything, I just do it for my own pleasure. I've been tooling around with the violin and an old Italian accordion lately. 

-D&D, spawned from playing WoW with my friend one day. He said "We should try out D&D some day." That was the end of my WoW subscription, so far I think this has been cheaper.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 19, 2012)

Foreign language, coding, and an unhealthy amount of horror movies.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

Gameing, wargameing, drawing ,helping and furrying  there i can have a gold star


----------



## Em1l (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmm.....

-Guitar,Bass, piano
-Sound and Lighting techie stuff
-Shooting
-Photography
-General music appreciation
-Gaming (not recently)

probably got more, cant think straight at the moment


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Nov 19, 2012)

I play competitive pokemon (Mainly OU but I dabble in other tiers from time to time) and surf the internet in general wasting my time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2012)

Warhammer 40k


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 19, 2012)

Art! (Mixed media)
sculpting, 
drawing 
painting
jewelry

Exotic animals!
reptiles (snakes geckos etc)
tarantulas!
Frogs and fishes
anything small and furry

Road trips
mmorpgs (Age of Conan)
reading
anime


----------



## Zanchi (Nov 20, 2012)

drawing

playing computer games
playing piano
playing guitar
playing keyboard
reading
RPGs
swimming
anime
listening to music


----------



## spunts144 (Nov 21, 2012)

Archery :3

Lot's of other thing's too. Zombie blood is fun to bathe in... Um. Filling people with holes. Reading about goey romances. Finding new friends C:


----------



## KiraTrikk (Nov 23, 2012)

Writing. 
Watching awesomely awful tv shows (Xena, Hercules, Buffy, Angel)
Listening to music. 
Watching anime.
Playing Pokemon.
Playing Pokefarm. 
Skyrim, the Sims.
Reading.


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

-watching documentaries
-traveling
-playing with high voltage
-electronics
-more high voltage stuff
-drawing
-pikachu
-high voltage
-pokemon (shows and games-- I don't EV train. It's stupid. I play for the game, not for the competition)
-YouTubing (surfing and hosting a channel--awesomelightning)
-animation/animating (mainly stop motion and cartoon)
-Adobe stuff (like Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Illustrator)
-playing awesome flash games
-high voltage
-puzzlers (flash game puzzlers... I can spend hours at them. One isn't flash, but it's a really neat game called Sphere--its by some french dude and it's a long game--so long that he should have sold it on CD or for game console--and it's really awesome and hard)
-mario games
-science
-high voltage
-recording thunderstorms/storm chasing/meteorology
-www.pointlesssites.com says it all
-I DON'T watch porn. It's gross. But I do enjoy my happytimes (AKA I don't fap to things).
- I love building things.
-high voltage
-cats
-www.memebase.com and the Imgur image boards. 
-making videos
-_*TEH INTERWEBZZZZZZ!!!! 
*_-high voltage
-math
-annoying stupid people
-physics
-writing
-high voltage
-hiking
-photography (I actually use manual mode)
-cooking
-song writing
-talking in my indian accent
-being insane
-electrically shocking myself
-being in passionate relationships with objects
-IRCing
-high voltage
-going on forums
-Weird Al, Bjork, and the like.
-making things go boom
-high voltage
-high voltage
-frickin fuckin epic high voltage!

Did I mention that I like high voltage?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Did I mention that I like high voltage?



Yes too many effing times. What do you want? a cookie? a pat on the back? a trophy? Unless you blow shit up with high voltage I'm not giving ya any of em!


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Yes too many effing times. What do you want? a cookie? a pat on the back? a trophy? Unless you blow shit up with high voltage I'm not giving ya any of em!


I do :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgJ-KkWTSeg 
Well, not really exploded, but the video where I did catch things on fire got taken down. xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> I do :3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgJ-KkWTSeg
> Well, not really exploded, but the video where I did catch things on fire got taken down. xD



You should look up photonvids if you like high voltage experiments with lots of bangs, fire and noises. That guy is crazy.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You should look up photonvids if you like high voltage experiments with lots of bangs, fire and noises. That guy is crazy.


And also high-amperage. I swear that guy had more amps than can serve an entire block in my town in one room. He also has some pretty cool normal-voltage stuff, like how he gets his electricity on the cheap.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> And also high-amperage. I swear that guy had more amps than can serve an entire block in my town in one room. He also has some pretty cool normal-voltage stuff, like how he gets his electricity on the cheap.



I let my younger brother watch a few vids from photonvids and now he goes around saying something Photon says "I ain't avin' it....where's my hammer!?"

I like playing around with electrical stuff, I am able to wire a whole house and keep to the regulations, but I ain't crazy enough to piss around with the type of amps and voltage photon does.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh lets see, where do I start


... hoarding nostalgic things
Playing GTA series
Building things that serve no use other than occupying space
Drinking
Internet 
Subtle trolling
Counter-trolling
General taunting
Dark humor (this counts?)
Tracking down new music
Listening to new music~
Cookery! If I had money I'd be at it all the time 
Cleaning (more of a compulsive habit really)
Foreign subjects (umbrella hobby, includes geography, flags etc =P)
Travelling

A whole bunch of others that would relate to the above. I don't really have any hobbies that I pursue though


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2012)

I lost most of my past hobbies. I now resort to reading scientific books, reading the newspaper, and waiting patiently for the next anime convention.
I don't play video games anymore, and I don't do anything violent either(Yet, perhaps?).

I still make terrible videos from time to time, but less frequently and less seriously. Is my youtube community dying, or is it just me?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 26, 2012)

Being a furry
Amateur astronomy (though not as much as I use to)
Art (not actually making it though)
Gaming
Shooting (not very often anymore)
Fishing
fix things when they break down (more of a necessity than a hobby but I get enjoyment from it)


----------



## Icen (Nov 26, 2012)

All of that animal rights liberal feminist hippie environmental stuff your parents warned you about.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Nov 26, 2012)

My hobbies include the following

-Reading
-Drawing
-Writing
-Foam Sword Fighting
-Arcades
-Drumming
-Watching TV
-Swimming
-Gaming
 -Fps, Rts, Rpg, Indie
-Interneting
-Bumming Around Guitar Center
-Going To Conventions With Friends
-Shooting
-Furryness
-Generally Being Bored


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2012)

-Internet
-Vidya gaemz

-Cars
-Wrenching/throwing money at my car
-Wrenching on friend's cars
-Driving (just autocross events for now)

-Plastic models (most notably gundam)
-Building/playing with lasers (haven't been doing much of this recently)
-Throwing knives (haven't been doing this recently either)
-Starting to get into shooting, I guess
-random other stuff


----------



## JoeX (Nov 28, 2012)

Collecting Hot Wheels
Video games
Model kits
Collecting other things


----------



## xoxunicorexx (Nov 29, 2012)

- making games with web design codes. like with javascript and html5.
- playing these games.
- playing other games.
- overall learning web design.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 29, 2012)

I've recently picked up Yu-Gi-Oh! again. Watt monsters, Gravekeepers, and Gem Knights too good.


----------



## Namba (Nov 29, 2012)

Anything related to music.


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 29, 2012)

Exercise
Video editing
Audio editing
Crocheting
Costume-making
Videogame programming

Also have started on some 3d modelling recently.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 2, 2012)

Reading
Internet surfing
Gaming
Writing
Fishing (rarely)


I wish I could go hunting, I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 2, 2012)

Now that I've given up on art I have a lot more time on my hands.  Fill it with video games.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 3, 2012)

- Composing music (electronic and 'acoustic')
- Playing guitar
- Gaming 
- Reading 
- Listening to and finding new music
- "Internetting"
- Drawing (I don't do this as often as I should)
- Speedcubing
- Juggling stuff...
- Collecting rocks and minerals
- Watching movies and TV series
- Podcasting

Funny... there should be more, but I can't remember.


----------

